# Panther Seat On Ebay - Nice Original



## Balloonatic (Feb 24, 2016)

A nice original Panther/Hornet seat on ebay. BIN or best offer.... saw another sell recently for not much less and not in as nice condition.. nice chrome springs on this one. Seller is selling a complete Hornet/Panther but so far only listed this seat. Bike to be parted is shown in photos as well.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=262304864904


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks like this seller has added a mint OG paint Hornet straight bar tank, and a prewar horn assy. for same... dang, that tank is STOOPID clean.


----------



## fattyre (Feb 27, 2016)

For that money I'd rather buy a complete bike I can ride!


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 27, 2016)

Yup, agreed... but if you have a nice blue hornet missing the tank, it's a no brainer.


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 3, 2016)

Tank sold for full pop.... wow.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 4, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> Tank sold for full pop.... wow.




So what would it cost to make a used one look like this? And if you could, would it be the real deal?
You can make money, but you can't make original 

This one did surprise me tho:


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 4, 2016)

Agreed Scott.. it's orig or it's not. Let it rust! 

Horn/button was as much a surprise as the tank at nearly 5 bills... but goes to show folks are hungry for clean, orig parts. That tank was sick though, wasn't it... I have never seen an OG tank so pristine. I was sure it was repainted until I looked closely.


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 9, 2016)

Seller just listed a beaut of a chain guard... all orig. paint and straight as a pin. Looks like he gathered the stuff back in the day when it was still gettable. The 6 hole rack he had sold instantly as did the tank and horn button. I can understand why some of these guys part out nice complete original bikes... there seems to be much more money in it than selling them complete. I HATE when I see a nice original paint bike parted out though, it hurts my soul, but this sellers comment at the top of his listing about not harming any nice complete orig. bikes made me laugh... but was also nice to see. He must have read this board about sellers like MortiJohn and how so many folks here don't appreciate parting nice bikes..

I remember buying a chain guard like this at a swap meet back in the 80s and it was $75. I can't imagine this one is not worth at least $95, or maybe more like $125 these days. $95 seems quite appropriate for one this clean.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 9, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> So what would it cost to make a used one look like this? And if you could, would it be the real deal?
> You can make money, but you can't make original
> 
> This one did surprise me tho:
> ...




that's not bad I seen junky ones go for $75


----------



## scooter_trasher (Mar 12, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> Tank sold for full pop.... wow.




If you look at sold listings instead of completed listings you'll see the tank & chain-guard did not sell, so you may see them relisted


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 19, 2016)

Seller says the tank sold offline for full pop in a group with other NOS parts he had.... he did not sell the chain guard tho... says he was leaving town and will relist when he returns. Seems he sold a bunch of nice parts offline incl. pedals and a rocket ray too. Says he has more parts he's going to list in April...a 30+ year collection apparently. I guess it pays to contact some of these sellers directly when they say they have other parts... I get some good parts writing to sellers this way. Pays to be nice too... ;o)


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 3, 2016)

This seller is back at it... chain guard listed again, this time at higher price... must have read my post! ;o)  Says he going to list more stuff soon.


----------



## Tikibar (Apr 4, 2016)

That's a nice chain guard, I don't think I've seen a Panther with that color combination. It would be a Purple Panther


----------

